# Disappearing Nodules?



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

So here's a question for you all: what on earth could cause nodules to disappear?

As you (might) know, I've been a GD patient for about three years now. I had an ultrasound when first diagnosed, and also my two uptake and scans for my RAI treatment showed no nodules whatsoever. (Just a lit up thyroid showing it was still over active, but no abnormalities to the thyroid itself except it was originally about twice the size it should of been.)

However! I'm also a type 1 diabetic, have been since I was twelve, and when I hit my mid-teens I began going to a pediatric endocrinologist in between regular pediatrician visits, OB/GYNS, all that fun stuff-and my thyroid always felt "lumpy and bumpy" to them, and I had this problem for about ten years-from maybe age 15-25 or so. I had tests done, I had an ultrasound that showed the nodules, yet I never had any symptoms of any thyroid disease and though I never got a definite lab range number back, it was always "normal." Since I didn't have problems at the time, they just classified me as one of the small percentage that had nodules on my thyroid without a thyroid problem. As I got a little older, my throat was felt and it seemed less bumpy to them. Then when the symptoms of Graves' disease hit, there's just...nothing there anymore. They just disappeared.

I asked a couple doctors and they have no idea why my nodules would just vanish. Has anyone here has this happen to them? Keep in mind, I was never on any sort of thyroid medication during the time I had the nodules, so it's not like they shrunk because I had thyroid replacement medication. Do you think the Graves' disease may of made them disappear? Like perhaps I was borderline hypo even though I wasn't experiencing any symptoms, and the slow attack on my thyroid shrunk them? It's such a strange thing to me for them to just be...poof! Gone.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

It does sound weird, but I am googling and finding many references to the fact that thyroid nodules can shrink and disappear without treatment. The good news is that the articles are saying that will only happen if they are benign and harmless.

Here's one such mention of disappearing nodules from UCLA.

http://endocrinesurgery.ucla.edu/patient_education_adm_thyroid_nodule.html


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Interesting! Since my tests were always normal and I had no symptoms, I never had any kind of biopsy on them when they were around. Thanks for the link!


----------

